
Pyforest – lazy-import of all popular Python Data Science libraries - __tobals__
https://github.com/8080labs/pyforest
======
__tobals__
pyforest lazy-imports all popular Python Data Science libraries so that they
are always there when you need them. If you don't use a library, it won't be
imported. When you are done with your script, you can export the Python code
for the import statements (so that you don't violate the Zen of Python
"explicit is better than implicit").

You can already pip install pyforest. It will be available on conda soon.

